# Looking for a Sea Cadet Corps in Edmonton



## CdtBosn (12 Mar 2007)

Hey,

Can anyone from the Edmonton area please give me any information about the local Sea Cadet Corps? I am currently looking into working with a Cadet Corps in the Edmonton area for next cadet year as CIC or as a CI. I would prefer to help out in a Corps with a shortage of officers that really needs help. I'm currently going to school on the East side near Sherwood Park so a Corps in either Edmonton or Sherwood Park would be excellent.

Thank you very much,

Shay


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Mar 2007)

CdtBosn said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Can anyone from the Edmonton area please give me any information about the local Sea Cadet Corps? I am currently looking into working with a Cadet Corps in the Edmonton area for next cadet year as CIC or as a CI. I would prefer to help out in a Corps with a shortage of officers that really needs help. I'm currently going to school on the East side near Sherwood Park so a Corps in either Edmonton or Sherwood Park would be excellent.
> 
> ...



My son spent a few fine years in the Fort Saskatchewan Corps.  (Athabaskan).  If you're in Sherwood Park, "The Fort" is about 15 minutes up highway 21.


----------



## CdtBosn (12 Mar 2007)

Thank you very much Roy, I'll have to look into Athabaskan. Do you happen to remember what night Athabaskan paraded on? 

Shay


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Mar 2007)

CdtBosn said:
			
		

> Thank you very much Roy, I'll have to look into Athabaskan. Do you happen to remember what night Athabaskan paraded on?
> 
> Shay



He aged out a few years ago - but I'm fairly certain it was Wednesday night (at least then).

Just a thought - maybe this site would aid you in your search http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/intro_e.asp - you put in your Postal Code, and it comes back with units in your area.  Can't hurt.


Roy


----------



## 3rd Herd (12 Mar 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> He aged out a few years ago - but I'm fairly certain it was Wednesday night (at least then).
> 
> Just a thought - maybe this site would aid you in your search http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/intro_e.asp - you put in your Postal Code, and it comes back with units in your area.  Can't hurt.
> 
> ...



Roy,
ever wonder why ours go Navy. Mine ages out this year, was nice to have a penguin in the family though.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Mar 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Roy,
> ever wonder why ours go Navy. Mine ages out this year, was nice to have a penguin in the family though.



Hell - my oldest one went Air (got his Glider AND Power wings too!!)

The attraction for my Sea Cadet was that they had a Band - which was where his interests lay.

There was a point in our lives when the phone would ring, and someone would ask for "Cpl Harding" - we had to ask if it was for Dana or his Mom (also Cpl Harding).  Then he got promoted - now asking for "Sgt Harding" - is that for Dana or for Dad?

Good times.

BTW - NONE of them joined the CF - Dana (the pilot) wanted too - but they wouldn't take him as a pilot (eye glasses).


Roy


----------



## CdtBosn (12 Mar 2007)

Roy,

That sounds like my old corps we had two cadets who were identical Twins, who both joined at the same time. It took a year to be able to distinguish between them when they went into different trades allowing everyone to know who was who by looking that their qualifications otherwise they were indistinguishable. Made for a few interesting time though when one would do something it would take a few minutes to discover which one actually was behind the events.

Cheers,

Shay


----------



## PViddy (12 Mar 2007)

Hey gang,

This should help if your looking for a unit.

 http://cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/intro_e.asp  

cheers

PV


----------



## CdtBosn (13 Mar 2007)

Can anyone else find any sea cadet corps using this site?  http://cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/intro_e.asp   When I search using the postal code all I find are Army and Air Cadets, and I know Edmonton has at least one Sea Cadet corps from attending the remembrance day ceremony unless they had to truck them in from the coast  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Mar 2007)

CdtBosn said:
			
		

> Can anyone else find any sea cadet corps using this site?  http://cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/intro_e.asp   When I search using the postal code all I find are Army and Air Cadets, and I know Edmonton has at least one Sea Cadet corps from attending the remembrance day ceremony unless they had to truck them in from the coast  ;D



The search doesn't work well (I don't know why).

Choose your province, then your city (in your case - Edmonton, or Fort Saskatchewan, or Sherwood Park, or St Albert, etcetera) - the Sea Cadet Corps show up that way.


Ryou


----------



## Lerch (13 Mar 2007)

Damnit Shay! Just go talk to Rebecca or Jamie, they'll show you where and when 113 parades...


----------



## CdtBosn (13 Mar 2007)

Damn, I thought I knew some one there I just couldn't remember for the life of me who it was thanks Lerch, well not if I can just dredge up some more memories from camp long past, ok maybe not that long past, I can remember some people who were from Edmonton...

Thanks Everyone for all the help you've been.

Shay


----------



## Rowshambow (28 Mar 2007)

If you're still looking.....my brother-in-law is the CO at RCSCC Athabaskan. They parade on Wednesday nights at the Legion. RCSCC Mackenzie(Stony Plain) also has an available slate(female preferable). They also parade on Wednesday nights at the Stony Plain Community Centre - 5008 51 ave.


----------



## CdtBosn (28 Mar 2007)

Thank you very much Rowshambow, for that information, about the two corps. Hopefully I'll have the time to go look at corps sometime next week once my papers and exams are all finished. To make things easier I finally got an answer from Recruiting as well listing the sea cadet corps contact numbers for the Edmonton area! Now the real work begins. 
Thanks all for your contributions,

Shay


----------

